# Stall mit Visu automatisieren, aber wie?



## Bauer (22 Mai 2017)

Mahlzeit,

Bin neu im Forum und erstmal kurz zu mir:
Bin lernender Mechatroniker und in der Elektronikentwicklung tätig. Wissbegierde und Ehrgeiz für zukunftsweisende und ausbaufähige Anlagen ist vorhanden.
Ich bin auch bereit, neue Systeme zu erlernen.

Momentane Kenntnisse:
o S7-300 bzw. Simatic aus der Schulzeit in KOP und FUP. Unitronics mit KOP für Kleinanwendungen beruflich.
o KNX - Basiskurs
o Einstieg in Mycrocontroller durch Arduino.

Mein Vorhaben:

Bei Übernahme des elterlichen Betriebs steht der Neubau eines Nutzviehstalles an.
Dieser soll dann aber auch gleich automatisiert werden. Früher oder später wird ein neues Wohnhaus (wohl mit KNX/Loxone als Visu) errichtet und die beiden Systeme sollen "irgendwie" miteinander verbunden werden.


Die Anforderungen an die Anlage im Stall wären:

o Visualisierung spielt eine große Rolle, weil die Anlage auch von "Laien" bedienbar sein soll. (Touchpanel?)

o Anbindung an die oben genannte KNX Anlage soll "einfach" möglich sein. 
   hätte gerne eine Visualisierung für das Gesamtsystem, worauf ich jedoch im Ernstfall verzichten könnte.

o Der mobile Zugriff auf die Anlage sowie Ausführen von verschiedenen Handlungen wie Fütterung, Heizung "EIN",...
   Idealerweise eine Alarm-Nachricht per SMS, wenn gewisse Vorgaben nicht mehr erfüllt werden (Temperatur, Fütterung noch nicht durchgeführt,...)

o Temperaturerfassung und "Regelung" der Raumtemperatur mittels Heizung (Solltemperatur nicht unter 10°C) sowie Erfassung der Aussentemperatur.

o Erfassung der Luftfeuchtigkeit (innen, aussen), Wasserverbrauch sowie Energiebedarf,...

o Automatische Fütterung zu festgelegtem Zeitpunkt mit voreingestellter Futtermenge
   Diese Futtermenge soll im Vorhinein über einen Fütterungsplan festgelegt werden, da der Futterbedarf je nach Alter der Tiere variiert, ich aber nicht täglich die Bedarfsmenge eingeben möchte. (Wochenweise)
   Es ist ausreichend, die Änderung dieses "Plans" direkt an der Steuerung vornehmen zu können. Dieser wird sich im Laufe der Jahre nur noch wenig verändern.
   Wünschenswert wäre es, zB. über die Visu, in eine bestimmte Woche springen zu können und von dort das Programm weiterlaufen zu lassen.
   Wie lässt sich so eine Liste programmtechnisch realisieren?

o Reinigung der Tränken

o Öffnen/Schließen von Fenster und Tore,...

o Budget soll im Rahmen bleiben


Von den erfassten Daten wie Temperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit soll je ein Tages-Durchschnitt sowie Min. und Max. aufgezeichnet und für die spätere Auswertung gespeichert werden.
Dass wären vorerst täglich 14 Werte. Als Auswertung würde ich eine Excel-Tabelle mit eingefügter Grafik bereits gelten lassen.

Ich tendiere zur SPS, weil mir das ganze mit KNX zu unsicher ist. Alleine wenn man die Ausfallrate einer Hard-SPS mit einem Loxone Miniserver vergleicht, auch die Bauteilversorgung soll gewährleistet sein.
Nun stellt sich für mich jedoch die Frage, welche SPS die für mich geeignete wäre, um den Datenlogger sowie den mobilen Zugriff einfach realisieren zu können.

Mit einem IPC und Soft-SPS hätte ich doch genau das, was ich brauche? (PC wird sowieso für Office-Arbeiten benötigt)
Wie sieht es mittlerweile mit diesem System aus bezüglich Zuverlässigkeit?
Auf den könnte ich dann zB. mit Teamviewer zugreifen und sogar das Programm verändern. Auch jedes andere internetfähige Gerät könnte ich zur Bedienung verwenden.


Fragen über Fragen...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich in meinem Vorhaben unterstützen.

Bauer


----------



## GLT (22 Mai 2017)

Loxone?
Dann muss es ja nicht wirklich funktionieren.


----------



## Bauer (22 Mai 2017)

Der Stall muss laufen, daher auch die SPS.

Das Loxone an sich nicht das stabilste System ist, ist mir ja bekannt.
Die Loxone wäre später nur die Visualisierung für das Wohngebäude, eigentliche Funktion davon soll jedoch KNX übernehmen. (Das Thema ist jedoch schon weit vorgegriffen)


----------



## Knaller (22 Mai 2017)

Moin
1. Welche Tierhaltung?
    Großvieh?
    Federvieh ?
2. Temperatur Regelung oder nur Messung?
3. Futterdosierung ? Wie wird das Tier identifiziert?


Das ganze müsste genauer Spezifiziert werden !!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bauer (22 Mai 2017)

Bei den Tieren handelt es sich um Strauße.
Demnach Groß-Federvieh, jedoch weit nicht so Anfällig was die Umgebung angeht wie zB. Puten.

Es wird wohl auf eine Heizungsregelung hinauslaufen.
Mir stellt sich dabei jedoch die Haftungsfrage, darum möchte ich in die Steuerung des Heizungsherstellers eigentlich nicht eingreifen.

Erster Gedanke zur Futterdosierung: Ich würde die Menge über die entsprechender Einschaltdauer der Förderschnecke bestimmen.
Das Futter wird in Silos gelagert, diese haben eine Aufgebaute Entnahmeschnecke.
Identifizierung des einzelnen Tiers (wie bei Kraftfutterständen im Milchviehbereich über Halsband) ist nicht vorgesehen. Eher eine Gruppenfütterung wie in der Schweinemast. Sprich eine Zuleitung mit einem Trog, wo die Tiere gleichzeitig gefüttert werden.
Somit wird auch die Menge des Futters für die Gruppe bestimmt und nicht für jedes Tier einzeln.
Ziel dieser Fütterung ist nahe an "ad libitum" zu kommen, ohne die Tiere verfetten zu lassen. Das ganze soll eine Arbeitserleichterung darstellen und ist nicht wie im Milchviehbereich auf maximalen Ertrag abzielen.
Die begrenzte tägliche Futtermenge soll helfen, Nager und sonstiges nicht unnötig anzulocken.

Welche Angaben wären noch von Nöten, um mir weiterhelfen zu können?

Danke schonmal.
Bauer


----------



## Blockmove (22 Mai 2017)

Ich würde bei der SPS hier eher auf Wago oder Beckhoff setzen.
Im Bereich Gebäudetechnik sind diese besseraufgestellt als Siemens.
Es gibt unzählige Schnittstellen für Heizung, Lüftung, Wagen, ... Bei Siemens brauchst du oft Gateways und da wird es teuer.
Nächster Vorteil ist die Visualisierung. Bei beiden Herstellern gibt es eine Web-Visualisierung.

Loxone ist bei großen Teilen der Community mittlerweile in Ungnade gefallen. Von daher wäre ich zumindest zur Zeit hier etwas vorsichtig.

Ansonsten klingen deine Vorstellungen schon plausibel und umsetzbar.

Bei den wichtigen Funktionen (Heizung, Futtertransport, ...) bietet sich an einen Notbetrieb ohne SPS vorzusehen.
Ich hab das vor zig Jahren bei einem Mastbetrieb eines Kumpels gemacht. Jede Förderschnecke hatte einen "Schalter Aus-Ein-Auto".
Die Lüftungsgebläse und die Lichtbänder auch. Hat sich schon 2mal bewährt. Einmal war das SPS-Netzteil defekt und einmal eine Wägezelle der Futtermischanlage.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Bauer (22 Mai 2017)

Danke schonmal für die Antwort.

Gibt es bei Wago/Beckhoff einen Datenlogger, der die Eingänge auf einen Speicher schreibt?
Würdest du eher zur Hard oder Soft-SPS raten?

Ich stelle mir das Daten loggen sowie den Fernzugriff mit einer Soft-SPS auf dem IPC irgendwie einfacher vor, hab damit aber beruflich noch keine großen Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wir haben vorwiegend Testaufbauten im Labor und kleinere Prototypen, die ohne großartiger Visu laufen. (Vorwiegend maschinengesteuerte Anlagen)

Das mit der Not-Bedienung ist eine gute Idee, die Ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen habe.

Bauer


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (22 Mai 2017)

Ich glaube der Aufwand für deinen Datenlogger wird sich nicht groß unterscheiden ob du eine richtige SPS nimmst oder eine Softwarelösung. Immerhin musst du bei beiden erstmal deine Daten reinbekommen (hier ist wohl die richtige SPS etwas im Vorteil) dann die Daten aufbereiten, auswerten und Speichern. 
Auch der Zugriff auf eine SPS stellt heute kein großes Problem mehr da, wenn die Richtige Hardware gewählt wurde. 
Was ich aber für denkbar ungünstig halte ist deine Idee mit dem "Der Officerechner ist ja sowieso da". 
Man denke nur mal daran er macht gerade ein wichtiges ungeplantes Update während deine Tiere aufs  Futter warten. 
Ich denke du solltest dir mal schritt für schritt ein kleines Diagramm erstellen wie der Ablauf so erfolgt bzw soll. 
Wieviele Futterstellen wird es in etwa geben, wieviele davon mit gleichen Futtermengen. 
Heißt Fenster auf es gibt nur eins oder 25 ? Gehen die dann alle gleichzeitig auf ?
Wenn man sich ein wenig mit der Materie befasst kann man über kurz oder lang alles realisieren. Um auf Blockmove zurück zukommen auch ich denke das du da mit Wago/Beckhof gut aufgestellt wärst. 
Es gibt viele Bausteine die du nutzen oder zumindest anpassen kannst. Du kannst viele Dinge recht einfach realisieren da viele Schnittstellen da sind. Da gebe ich Blockmove voll recht. Nicht zuletzt bist du bei den Anbietern sicherlich besser aufgestellt was die E-Teil Versorgung in 5..10Jahren angeht gegenüber der Softwarelösung. Wenn ich mal sehe wie lange man braucht um ein altes Prog auf einem neuen Rechner ans laufen zu bekommen. 
Wieviel das Preislich einen Unterschied macht vermag ich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Mai 2017)

Datenlogger ist heute mit beinahe jeder SPS möglich.
Du kannst aber auch für sowas einen kleinen Raspi nehmen und z.B. fhem installieren.
Fernzugriff ist immer ein Sicherheitsthema. Am einfachsten für einen normal Sterblichen läst sich ein VPN mit einer Fritzbox umsetzen.
Ist ein guter Kompromis zwischen Kosten und Sicherheit.

Den Notbetrieb würde ich auf jedenfall umsetzen.
Dein System wird am Anfang sicherlich nicht störungsfrei laufen und so manche Geschichte wird länger dauern als erwartet.
Wenn man da die Funktionen ohne SPS steuern kann, dann freuen sich sicher deine Vögel 
Ausserdem kann nicht nur die Steuerung ausfallen, sondern auf du ... Und da ist es gut, wenn der 70 jährige Opa auch noch die Futterschnecken einschalten kann.

Wenn dein automatisierter Stall mal funktioniert kannst du ja mal die Tippgeber aus dem Forum zum Grillen einladen. Hast dann ja Zeit, schließlich nimmt dir die Automatik viel Arbeit ab und ich hab schon lang keinen Straußensteak mehr gegessen. 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## wolfi-sps (22 Mai 2017)

Hallo Bauer,

Dein Vorhaben ist sehr interessant. Allen Respekt wenn Du das so umsetzen willst. Ich würde WAGO Steuerung einsetzen, da es sehr viele LIB´s gibt. Datenlogger ist da auch vorhanden. Ich habe selber 4 Steuerung (EG, OG, Lüftung, Solaranlage-Wasser) in unserem Haus verbaut und mit einem Panel visualisiert.
Man kann sich da voll auslassen. Wichtig ist die angesprochene Notfallebene - nimm die Koppelrelais von WAGO AUOT-AUS-HAND. Da kannst Du im Notfall mal alles von Hand Steuern. Was Du auf jedenfall brauchst - großer Schaltschrank und genügend Kleingeld - das wird ein wenig teuer. In welcher Ecke bist Du, würde ich mir mal gerne anschauen. Lass was hören wenn Du am umsetzen bist.

Wolfgang


----------



## GLT (23 Mai 2017)

Bauer schrieb:


> Ich tendiere zur SPS, weil mir das ganze mit KNX zu unsicher ist. Alleine wenn man die Ausfallrate einer Hard-SPS mit einem Loxone Miniserver vergleicht,...


Loxone hat mit KNX nix, aber überhaupt nix zu tun!

KNX-Anlagen laufen seit >20 Jahren ohne nennenswerte, signifikante Ausfälle - damit nimmt sich das im Vergleich zu einer SPS nicht so viel.
Vorteil KNX gegenüber SPS: 25 Jahre alte Geräte können ohne Probleme mit, heuer erst noch auf dem Markt, kommenden Geräten kombiniert werden; bei SPS ist sowas eher nicht die Regel.

Hier wurde Dir u.a. auch Wago 750er Reihe ans Herz gelegt - diese Produktserie ist seit 95 am Markt u. hat sich vielfältig bewiesen.

Ich würde eine Kombination von Wago 750 u. KNX zum Einsatz bringen - Schaltaktoren, Rollladenaktoren (für z.B. Fenster) brauchst Du im Stall, wie im Wohnhaus (spart ET-Haltung), Handbedienung ist perse dabei.

Für die Notbedienung seitens unbedarfter Helferlein ist der gute alte Knebelschalter am Schaltschrank/Gerät immer noch einfachste Methode - da muss man sich überlegen, was man braucht oder nicht.

Visualisierung für die Stalltechnik geht von Eigenbau/Selbstcodiert (Modbus), Freeware, prof.SW.-

Man könnte aber z.B. einen Raspberry+Codesys-Lizenz als Visuserver einsetzen.

Einen "normalen" PC einzusetzen, weil man eh Office macht, kann gut gehen, muss aber nicht u. persönlich würde ich eher davon abraten - Du kannst Dir aber mal z.B. IP-Symcon ansehen. Es gibt eine "Box"-Version, dann läuft das unabhängig vom Bürorechner.


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Mai 2017)

Vielleicht noch mal ein anderer Gedanken-Anstoss für fir Visu (wenn man ja sowieso schon bei einer Beckhoff- oder Wago-SPS ist) : 
Ich würde die Visu dann als .Net-Programm erstellen - gerade bei den von dir angedachten Möglichkeiten (we z.B. Futtermitteldosierung, Plan erstellen, Speicherung des Plan, Darstellbarkeit des Ganzen).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Bauer (23 Mai 2017)

Ich bedanke mich bei allen mitwirkenden für die angebrachten Denkanstöße. ;-)

Die anfängliche Idee mit dem Office-PC ist mittlerweile auch wider verworfen.

Ich hab mich heute auch bereits ein wenig in das Produktsortiment von Wago eingearbeitet.
Dabei war überrascht, welche Vielfalt an Produkten die anbieten.
Hab mir da die 750-889 ins Auge gefasst.
Auch die Auto-0-Hand Relais gefallen mir gut.

Von wo bezieht ihr die Wago-Komponenten?

Bei der Visu stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage:
Über die Wago mit Web-Visualisierung oder doch über den RasPi?
Mit dem RasPi könnte ich wohl auch gleich den Datenlogger und eine NAS mit dranhängen.
Hab eben auch ein GSM Modul gefunden, somit hätte ich auch meinen SMS-Alarm.

Ich werde heute Abend mal den Plan des Stalls und weitere Details hochladen um euch einen besseren Überblick zu verschaffen.
Gleich vorne Weg - Dabei Handelt es sich um einen relativ kleinen Aufzuchtstall mit einem Tor und zwei Fenstern auf ~50qm.
Das liegt an der teuren isolierten Bauweise, die Vögel brauchen es nur in der ersten Lebensphase mollig warm. Die großen hingegen laufen freudig durch den Schnee.
Sobald der "Einstieg ins Geschäft" gelungen ist, wird auch ein größerer, nicht isolierter Stall mit Automatisierung folgen - der kleine ist eben ein "Prototyp".


Über den Vorschlag mit der Einladung zum Grillen lässt sich reden, sofern ihr den weiten Weg bis nach Österreich auf euch nehmen wollt. 

Bauer


----------



## Blockmove (23 Mai 2017)

Bauer schrieb:


> Hab mir da die 750-889 ins Auge gefasst.
> Auch die Auto-0-Hand Relais gefallen mir gut.
> 
> Von wo bezieht ihr die Wago-Komponenten?
> ...



Ich würde eher Richtung Wago PFC 200 gehen.
Wago modernisiert gerade sein Prodektspektrum und der 889 gehört noch zur alten Generation.
Ausserdem bei 50m² ist die Frage, ob du wirklich KNX brauchst.
Stell erstmal deine Komponenten (Heizung, Lüftung, ...) zusammen und schau welche Schnittstellen verwendet werden.
Vieles bekommst du auch mit Modbus TCP.

Bei Österreich kommt's aufs die Ecke an ... Nach Bregenz brauch ich keine 2 Std.


----------



## GLT (23 Mai 2017)

Tirol, SBL, OÖ - alles nur Minutensachen


----------



## Bauer (23 Mai 2017)

Das mit der Sortimenterneuerung hab ich heute auch schon gelesen.
Da soll es ja auch Probleme mit der Web-Visu (Java) geben.


Aufgrund der Tierschutzrichtlinien benötigen die Tiere rund um die Uhr Zugang ins Freie, dadurch muss ein Torflügel offen bleiben.
Lüftung im Sinne von Ventilatoren wird nicht nötig sein, es wird reichen die Fenster zu kippen, um einen besseren Luftaustausch zu ermöglichen.
Es wird auch keine Lichtstimulierung oder Infrarotlampen geben. Die montierten Lampen dienen mir, um auch spät Abends noch etwas sehen zu können.

Bei Haltung im Freien mit einem Folientunnel hat man etwa 30% Ausfall, wenn die ersten 3 Lebensmonate im Winter sind. Danach kann nur noch die Vogelgrippe schaden anrichten.
Durch meinen isolierten Stall und der Vorgabe, nicht unter 10°C zu kommen habe ich das Problem auch nicht mehr.


Zur Fütterung:

Es wird eine lange Futterstelle entlang einer Mauer geben. So sind Futterkämpfe großteils unterbunden.
Das Futter kommt aus zwei Trichtersilos mit Entnahmeschnecke (2,2kW Drehstrommotor) mehr oder weniger direkt zur Futterstelle und wird dort über einen Verteiler gleichmäßig aufgeteilt.
Angesteuert hätte ich das ganze über einen Frequenzumformer und zwei Schützen, die den Entsprechenden Motor auf den FU schalten.
Die SPS/Handbetätigung gibt dem FU dann das entsprechende "Enable". Drehrichtung und Frequenz wird einmal festgelegt.
Über den FU erhoffe ich mir eine genauere Dosiermöglichkeit. Verbnünftige Wägesysteme wären selbst gebraucht noch zu teuer/aufwendig für meine Ansprüche.

Die Tränke wird aus einer Industriewaschrinne mit 3 Waschplätzen gebaut, wo oben rundum eine Rohrleitung mit Bohrungen/Düsen befestigt wird, um das ganze grob automatisch reinigen zu können.
Den Abfluss kann ich zum entleeren der Tränke über ein Ventil öffnen, sobald die Tränke leer ist wird einmal "durchgespült" und der Abfluss wieder verschlossen.
Füllen möchte ich die Tränke über die Mechanik eines WC-Spühlkastens. Somit bin ich unabhängig vom Stromnetz, was die Wasserversorgung betrifft.


Anbei noch die aktuellen Zeichnungen, die mir der Techniker heute zukommen lassen hat.
Wie oben wohl schon zu entnehmen: Mein Bauvorhaben ist mehr oder weniger Pionierarbeit. Viele haben's versucht und sind gescheitert. Nicht zuletzt wegen der unzureichenden Stallungen.
Hab von meinen Kollegen schon gehört, dass ein isolierter Betonbau völlig Overkill ist. Selbige haben in meiner Planungsphase dicht gemacht.




Das Tor wird als Flügeltor mit 3 Segmenten ausgeführt. Das kurze bleibt offen und das Lange geschlossen. Beim Säubern des Stalles kann der Lange teil zusammengeklappt und ebenfalls geöffnet werden.
Das wird aber eines der Dinge sein, die nicht in die Steuerung mit eingebunden werden.

Mit den Heizungsleuten habe ich auch Kontakt, die bearbeiten meinen "Fall" gerade.
Ich hoffe ich weiß zu dieser bald genaueres.

Und zur Örtlichkeitsfrage der ganzen Angelegenheit -> OÖ, genauer bei Mauthausen (sollte vielen ein Begriff sein). Genaueres bei der Grilleinladung, wenn es so weit kommt.


----------



## Uwe_V1.0 (11 Juli 2017)

Hallo Bauer

Mit einem XV-300 Touchpanel von EATON hättest du gleich mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Du kannst es nur zu Visualisierung verwenden oder mit CoDeSys-SPS V2 oder V3.
Dazu gibt es von EATON das Visualisierungs Tool Galileo 10.2 Damit erstellt man die Visu die auf dem Touchpanel läuft und hat zusätzlich die Möglichkeit eine WEB-Visu mit HTML5 zu erstellen.
Der Web-Server läuft dann auch auf dem XV-300.
Man könnte aber auch mit CoDeSys V3 und der Taget Visu die Visualisierung auf dem Touchpanel erstellen und im Hintergrund die WEB-Visu von CoDeSys.

Wir setzen bei unseren Maschinen die Galileo 10 Visu ein weil dies eine schöne, Morderne und Komfortable Visu ist. Bei jedem Gerät ist die Runtime Lizenz für die Visu inkl.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## ADS_0x1 (12 Juli 2017)

Hallo Bauer,

ich wollte dann auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben:

Wenn ich das Projekt planen müsste, würde ich Beckhoff einsetzen, weil ich damit mittlerweile viel arbeite und bisher sehr zufrieden damit bin. Wenn du ein Kunde wärst, würde ich folgenden Vorschlag machen:

- Beckhoff  CP37xx Touchpanel IP67 PC als SPS und Bediengerät
- lokale Schaltschränke in mind. IP67 - ich weiß nicht, wieviel Dreck Strauße machen, aber wir haben mal in einem Hühnermastbetrieb eine Brandmeldeanlage nachgerüstet und das war die schlimmste Sauerei, die ich je gesehen habe. Da ist jede Biogas-Anlage n Traum gegen
- Anbindung der Schaltschränke entweder über separat aufgezogenenes EtherCAT oder (Empfehlung) Ethernet. Mit dem Ethernet würde die Echtzeitfähigkeit im Zweifel wegfallen, da müsste man sich zwecks Anbindung FU mal unterhalten, wie genau der geregelt werden muss
- lokal an den Schaltschränken dann auch die schon angesprochene Umschaltung AN-AUS-AUTO, für den Torbetrieb kann man auf Schützbasis eine Unterspannungsüberwachung/automatische Notfallschaltung realisieren
- Als HMI käme das in TwinCAT integrierte Web-HMI auf HTML5-Basis für mich nur in Frage, je nachdem, ob nachher noch Stellen hinzu kommen die diesen Monat vorgestellte HMI-Server/Client-Variante, dann würde ein Webserver auf dem CP laufen und man könnte sich von beliebigen HTML5-fähigen Clients darauf aufschalten.
- Bis zu Menge X kann die SPS das Datenlogging selber übernehmen, ansonsten kann man mit dem TwinCAT Database Server auf einen OPC oder SQL Server ausweichen

Produkte wären wie gesagt als Steuerung ein CP37xx, gleichzeitig Hauptbedienpult, Anbindung der Peripherie über Ethernet/Ethercat über Buskoppler (EK1100 / BK1150 / BK9050) mit jeweils dahintergeschalteten EAs. FU Anbindung je nach FU (bspw. SEW über EtherCAT), zusätzlich diskrete IO-Verkabelung zwecks Notbedienung.

Jo... das in Kürze mal von der "wie wäre es noch möglich"-Seite aus betrachtet.

Viele Grüße!


----------

